# Help finding a thread



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Awhile back (maybe 1-2 months ago) there was a thread about online shopping sites. I thought I had saved all the suggestions to my favorites online, but (ahem) I guess not.

I'm looking, specifically, for jute-type toys. By using Google search, I did end up ordering some from DogSPort for $10 each, which I thought was a great price since Ray Allen charged considerably more, but wondered if there were better places out there.

Thanks. 

Leslie


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Here you go!

What is your favorite website to buy dog gear from?


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

OK - so how did you find that so fast?!??!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LAW1558OK - so how did you find that so fast?!??!


The secrets of quick surfing days-(otherwise known as looking in quickly at work). I can not tell a lie. I had saved it in my watch list to check later when I got home-just forgot to do it.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Regardless, you're still my hero!!









My bank account may suffer, but my dogs will be in heaven!


----------

